# Another day, another guy embarrassed by Brandon Jennings



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gotta finish that, though!


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Jennings just showing up everyone during the lockout.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I was like, 'is that really Jennings?' then I saw he missed the layup and thought 'haha ofcourse it is'.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Porn Player said:


> I was like, 'is that really Jennings?' then I saw he missed the layup and thought 'haha ofcourse it is'.


Hahahahahaha.

Yes.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

And1 would embrace him for sure.

Its not like Rafer couldn't show up everyone.


----------

